# Sticky  Feeding Puppies



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Some basics:

1. Do your own research - look at any information given to you and check it out on your own. Including this. 

*2. If a puppy isn't eating, or is throwing up, or has diarrhea, please call your vet. *

3. Make sure puppies have had fecals done and deworming when appropriate. 

4. Know that giardia is sometimes hard to find, and that German Shepherd puppies sometimes have something called SIBO or ARD so that if things are not resolving with diarrhea over time, you should think about talking to your vet about this. 

5. If you are interested in feeding raw, go to the raw section on the board and then again, do your research on your own. 

6. Consider not feeding a food with so many ingredients to very young puppies and introduce new ones over time, similar to feeding babies: Adaptation to the Diet

7. Calcium information - note that they are not talking ratio but calcium number and are not talking protein amounts but keeping large puppies LEAN: 
http://www.lgd.org/library/Optimal feeding of large breed puppies.pdf

Large Breed Puppy Diet Recommendations Be sure to read it all as it talks about energy as well. 


> 1. *Calcium*: The ideal calcium content, on a dry weight basis is 0.7%-1.2%-. AAFCO recommendation is 1%-2.5% which is generally acceptable though not ideal; however, _for giant__breeds_, such as the Great Dane, _t__he lower end of this range is especially recommende__d_. It is believed that calcium in excess of 3% on a dry weight basis can predispose to significant skeletal abnormalities, such as those mentioned above. Keep in mind, also, that adding of vitamins, particularly Vitamin D, will also increase absorption of dietary calcium (to possibly excessive levels).​


Sources of Vitamin D would likely include the sun?
Ester C also has calcium in it. 
Check vitamins or supplements if you give them, for calcium. 

8. How much and how often? Generally puppies under 6 months do better with three feedings. How much really depends on how much you can feed and still keep your puppy a healthy lean. This is only an estimate - your mileage may vary: Metabolic Energy Requirements For Dogs

Hopefully from this you will be able to start looking at what to feed your puppy and evaluate and research foods on your own. You may find information out there that contradicts this - this is not intended as advice, but as a way to start your search. Good luck!

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/canine-nutrition/hip-dysplasia-dogs/


----------



## Anastasia

I used this as a guideline and chose Taste of the Wild puppy food as it meets all the requirements.

Large Breed Puppy Diet Recommendations


----------



## CountryGirl01

Thanks for posting this, this'll help me choose what brand I need to feed my pup.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated links


----------

